# Aquaponics



## AquaNeko

I've read a bit about them and think they rock. You can externalize your plants and grow them on the top or flowers or veggies or herbs. You basically use the fish water to feed the plants and the plants and thier soilless growbed contains the beneficial cultures your sponge filter or gravel normally has and the excess nitrates the plants absorb it all up. I'm loving the system. 

All you need to do from my understanding is just top up the water from plant absorption or evaporative loss and no need for water changes and wasting water. 

It's a merger of AQUAculture and hydroPONICS. Just curious if anyone here has built such a system? I've heard stuff like lettuce grows like crazy and stuff like squash are heavy feeders on the nitrates almost never getting enough nitrates which means good clean water for your fish.  

I've read on other online fish forums of some other people with those systems DIY'ed. May as well have the water and fish work for you as well.


----------



## ksimdjembe

If I understand this correctly, you are essentially using the fish to feed your plants. this is very similar to a bog filter system. I have built one for my backyard pond/whisky barrel.
i dont have my goldfish out there this year, only some guppies and a couple rosy red minnows.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4652

I dont think I would eat the food stuffs if they were grown in the top of a fish tank.


----------



## AquaNeko

Leah's Surge Aquaponics system (continous flow pump system which keeps your power items down and as the water returns it aerates the water. Also she explains the system well.)

Aquaponics class (part 1)

Aquaponics class (part 2)

http://www.diyaquaponics.info/how-aquaponics-works.html


----------



## AquaNeko

ksimdjembe said:


> If I understand this correctly, you are essentially using the fish to feed your plants. this is very similar to a bog filter system. I have built one for my backyard pond/whisky barrel.
> i dont have my goldfish out there this year, only some guppies and a couple rosy red minnows.
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4652
> 
> I dont think I would eat the food stuffs if they were grown in the top of a fish tank.


You'd be surprised the fish farms to my knowledge and web research are switching to aquaponics as they can make use of the water. In Australia it is huge down there with the Aussies. It is a recognized organic growing system IIRC in Canada. I know there is a store up north called Sids Ponds I think and they have a aquaponics setup.

You would rinse the produce as you would normally with store bought produce. Only the roots are exposed to the fish water NOT the produce itself (ie. overhead watering with the fish water). While some people grow ediable fish others adapt thier current freshwater or salt water systems (mostly freshwater) to make use of the water while maintaining the aquarium for thier display.

Some plants do very well with the constant soaking in water such as lettuce. That is why you see hydroponically grown lettuce on rafts commercially or with a floating tray in home setups. With aquaponics you do not suffer the crop rotation thing as soil based growing of crops needs. You can plant anything you want in there without worrying about plants canceling out each other such as how in soil based systems you can't grow garlic/onions or etc beside things because they will cause some other produce not to grow beside it. In a aquaponics setup you do not need to worry about crop rotation as you just pull the plant out and put another one in where as with soil based setups you are recommended to rotate your growbeds each year so that the pests in one area are less likely to build up a colony to attack your crops and each time you rotate each different crop leaves behind trace elements into that soil making it furtile for the next crop.

I like the idea of not wasting water and also having some produce (more lettuce and small cooking herbs) close at home. The system is very scaleable as well so home owners and renter/apartment owners can do it as well. I myself am thinking of running a tube out of the dryer vent so I can have the growbed outside for natural sun and not spend for the high power grow lights and the fish are protected by a stable temp inside. Probably use a flood drain or auto syphon system so that water is always flowing so the return water every few mins gravity falls back through a tube over my fish tank and pending how high/low I cut the tube can cause the oxygenation of the water 1-6ins deep of water bubbles.


----------



## characinfan

I've basically been doing aquaponics for years even though the plants are not in the tank. I use the tank water to water the plants, and I use some of the plants to feed the fish. This year I've added a vermicomposter to my "system." Fish waste, organic waste, and shredded paper go into the composter, and worms will be coming out soon. (I have yet to see if my fish will eat them, but I will be using the compost in my plants).

Plants grown using fish water:

Coffee trees (_Caffea arabica_)
persimmon trees (_Diospyros kaki_)
basil (_Ocmium basilicum_)
mint (_Mentha_ sp.)
dill (_Anethum graveolens_)
parsley (_Petroselinum_ sp.)
4 orchids (hybrids -- 1 in bloom)
Christmas cactus (_Schlumbergera_ sp.)
"queen of the night" (_Selenicereus_)
_Euphorbia trigona_ (over 5' tall)
_Euphorbia obesa_ (male & female -- both blooming)
_Astrophytum asterias_ (star cactus -- blooming)
_Pachypodium geayi_
"old man cactus" (_Cephalocereus senilis_)
jade plants (_Crassula_ sp.)
_Hippeastrum_ sp.
_Aloe vera_
4 different species of cactus -- species not yet known, 1 almost blooming. . .

. . . 24 plants. And I've cut back this year!


----------



## ksimdjembe

I too use fish water to water house plants.

in regards to actual food plants ie lettuce grown in fish water, I guess itd work, but it just seems odd. and I am sure its all in my head.


----------



## AquaNeko

characinfan said:


> I've basically been doing aquaponics for years even though the plants are not in the tank. I use the tank water to water the plants, and I use some of the plants to feed the fish. This year I've added a vermicomposter to my "system." Fish waste, organic waste, and shredded paper go into the composter, and worms will be coming out soon. (I have yet to see if my fish will eat them, but I will be using the compost in my plants).
> 
> Plants grown using fish water:
> 
> Coffee trees (_Caffea arabica_)
> persimmon trees (_Diospyros kaki_)
> basil (_Ocmium basilicum_)
> mint (_Mentha_ sp.)
> dill (_Anethum graveolens_)
> parsley (_Petroselinum_ sp.)
> 4 orchids (hybrids -- 1 in bloom)
> Christmas cactus (_Schlumbergera_ sp.)
> "queen of the night" (_Selenicereus_)
> _Euphorbia trigona_ (over 5' tall)
> _Euphorbia obesa_ (male & female -- both blooming)
> _Astrophytum asterias_ (star cactus -- blooming)
> _Pachypodium geayi_
> "old man cactus" (_Cephalocereus senilis_)
> jade plants (_Crassula_ sp.)
> _Hippeastrum_ sp.
> _Aloe vera_
> 4 different species of cactus -- species not yet known, 1 almost blooming. . .
> 
> . . . 24 plants. And I've cut back this year!


Cactus? Who did you manage that? My understanding is cactus only needs something like 1/4 - 1/2 cup of water a month. Are you using hydroton or perlite with a drippers and the drainage water returning back to the fish tank?

I also forgot to mention yummy stawberries can be grown year round in a aquaponics setup. Now is a good time to get some runners to make some new strawberry plants. I've got runners already and and may be looking to exchange some of my strawberry plants for some small common fish once I get my runners to spout roots and growing enough to cut from the mother plant.


----------



## AquaNeko

ksimdjembe said:


> I too use fish water to water house plants.
> 
> In regards to actual food plants ie lettuce grown in fish water, I guess itd work, but it just seems odd. and I am sure its all in my head.


It's not a matter of guessing that it would work. It has been proven to work. It is HUGE in Australia and the movement is growing around the world. We just use airpumps or water pumps and some people alter the deisngs to make them look a little more Martha Streward designer looking while some make it quick and simple then later dress it up when they alter the setup.

As a matter of fact it's been proven 100's of years ago with the flood drain systems back in the acient days but I like the mordern approach to the old system and some people have gotten soem small systems to work in small places which is good as not everyone has like 1000ft of land.

Check this out. Greenhouse aquaponics


----------



## AquaNeko

Something small that can house a Betta while still haveing the aquaponic setup on top to filter the water.

Add a 1-2 high power LED's to a heatsink (Cree or SSC P4 LED) and silicone the wires and the fish gets the light at night and room to swim. I think the guys using a 5gal tank.

Mini Aquaponics tank


----------



## characinfan

*plant care*



AquaNeko said:


> Cactus? Who did you manage that? My understanding is cactus only needs something like 1/4 - 1/2 cup of water a month. Are you using hydroton or perlite with a drippers and the drainage water returning back to the fish tank?


I'm hand watering them, no direct feed. The cacti are in commercial "cactus mix" (mostly sand), whereas the other plants are mostly in regular potting soil, with the exception of the orchids, which are in orchid bark mix. In direct sun on the balcony, I water everything, including the cacti and succulents, more than once a week, less when it's been consistently grey/wet. It's also pretty similar in the winter -- my building gets awfully dry, even with the evaporation from my tank. 

There are no hard and fast rules about how much to water plants. It depends on whether they're in a plastic or ceramic (breathable) pot, what sort of soil mix they're in, how much light they receive, ambient humidity, heat, plant size, pot size, etc. The biggest problem I have with coaxing some of my plants to bloom is the heat in my building in winter -- around 30 degrees sometimes. I've had to put ice cubes in my fish tank on occasion! A lot of plants, such as Christmas cactuses, need a dormant period of several months of cool/dim weather, and an apartment that is warmer on winter evenings than on most summer days (!) just doesn't cut it. I've put the amaryllis in the fridge before to try to induce dormancy, but the Christmas cactus is just too big for this treatment. 

C.


----------



## AquaNeko

Found a nice small garage setup.






Also nice music as well. 2 x 70gal setup.


----------



## AquaNeko

Found a nice diary setup here using a wire shelf and I think that's a 20gal there. Could be wrong unless someone can get a tell tale ID on that.


----------



## bae

I get good blooms from my Christmas (and Thanksgiving) cacti just from leaving them outdoors until there gets to be a real risk of frost, but I have friends who have figured out that if you just put the small ones in a desk drawer for 6 weeks, they'll bloom quite well too. I suppose you can put larger ones in a box in a closet.

I wonder if your landlord realizes how much it's costing him to bake his tenants all winter?


----------



## AquaNeko

Found another link on a larger tank system for those with larger tanks. Hey.. breed your fish below and use the top for fun. 

http://www.techeducation.net/aquaponics.html


----------



## AquaNeko

Sleek looking fish tanks with a aquaponic setup on the top. Very modern future looking setup.

http://alive.tom.com/attachments/2009/08/29/11/176331_200908291103014.jpg


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I just notice that most of these link are more on concepts than a real full fledge running system. Now I have to wonder if it really works or just experiments that never produce fruits (puns intended).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko

Zebrapl3co said:


> I just notice that most of these link are more on concepts than a real full fledge running system. Now I have to wonder if it really works or just experiments that never produce fruits (puns intended).


Well my understanding is that this is 3000yr old growing system. Tho now a days we have electricity and power pumps. In Australia it is huge down there and most fruit/veg can be grown. Tho I think some items that don't do well are potatos. Heck ever seen the Disney Epcot center garden pics before? I didn't know they had some hydroponic setup there with a tomato tree that has been there for IIRC years. Granted it was hydroponic but it's not that hard to convert to aquaponics. Tho you have to stock a little higher in your fish count and drop a little bit of cleated calcium just to get those tomatos pumping in growth.

http://www.aquaponicshq.com/forums/ is one site that comes to mind. I've seen a lot of systems from large scale to small 5gal tanks.


----------



## AquaNeko

*Holy crap awesome!!! Small space setup*






24gal rocking the bells here with everything all in a small space like a townhouse backyard or scale it a little more down and you got a condo/apt. balcony setup. NIIIICCCEEEE


----------



## AquaNeko

*Top of aquarium systems.*






Tank looks to have a lot of guppies and I think ~20-30 gal tank.


----------



## Byronicle

ksimdjembe said:


> I too use fish water to water house plants.
> 
> in regards to actual food plants ie lettuce grown in fish water, I guess itd work, but it just seems odd. and I am sure its all in my head.


fish poop or livestock poop?

in the end it is all poop

but this is really neato, i want to try when i find the time!


----------



## AquaNeko

Byronicle said:


> fish poop or livestock poop?
> 
> in the end it is all poop
> 
> but this is really neato, i want to try when i find the time!


Fish waste. Tho normally the solids are screened out with some foam to catch the solids. It's the nitrAtes you want that the plants really kick up on.

It's a good way of making that biofilter domore then just biofilter. Basil grows damn well in that.

Tho solid waste if pumped into the grow bed is still ok as it breaks down slowly. You can throw some earthworms in (kinda hard right now given the winter time) there and they will eat up the fish waste but not die because you're flood and draining the grow bed on a timer also with a overflow safety hose you put in if it over fills. Because you always oxygenate the water and the wet/dry cycles the worms are not dying if you decide to put them in. Worms are not fond of light or unmoist areas so they normally stay in the tank.

I used some K.I.S (Keep it simple?) brand from Can.Tire when it was on sale. I got small shoe sized one about 1.77L size. I got 2 of them. My setup is pretty simple. I stack them both on top of each other. The top one does not have a lid but the bottom one does. I drilled (or you can poke) a bunch of holes into the bottom lid. This will let the water drain back down. Then drill 2 holes the size of the flexible tubing that fits into the drilled hole lid. One is for water to pump up to the top and the other hole is for overflow. In the top box Measure 1-1.5in below the top of the box and make a hole the size of the tube you want to put as the overflow tube and then tuck that tube into the lower box. I used duct tape taped over the top box holethen X the tape and forced my tube in making it a good seal.

Any small 85gph or less pump works for this. The design is changeable to a lrger setup if ouwant. I just made mine small because of space. 1.77L is too small for most fish so my setup right now is mostly a organic hydroponic setup in that I'm not using any of the synthetic fertilizers for like $5/tub at Can.Tire which will kill fish if you used that with fish. I just pour my water change water into the setup to keep the water toppedup and it runs well.

I used styrafoam cups filled with aquarium gravel then some larger 1/2" gravel around the foam cups so they don't fall. I recently after like having htis running for about I think over 1/2 a year now put ramhorn snails into the setup because of massive algae growth inside the pump box. After dropping 4 x 3/4 of a cm ramhorn snails into the tank the algae took a 30% noticeable reduction in the algae. Fast effective buggers tho they breed like mad tho.

I have used a product I got from a hydroponics show a few years ago called Pure Blend which is organic and testing with my snails. I'm pretty sure my snails would survive as it's an organic compond. I've yet to see any die off in the snails after being in the tank for about a week now.

A product that has been tried, tested, and true to suppliment extra nutrients to your plants is Seasol which is used with goldfish (mainly because goldfish produce the most waste for their size) in small amounts and things perk up a lot. Fish heath is good as from all I've read from others that have made small and then gone to mid size setups.


----------



## Byronicle

i was wondering, if you have a HOB filter and just place some plants such as bamboo in with the filter media, wouldn't that be a small scale version of aquaponics?

because what i plan to do is buy a bunch of bamboo, and since people grow them fully in water without soil, I figured that you can just place them in your filter, away from the impeller, sort of planted in your sponge filter.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

Great thread. I'm glad to see more people are trying this. I have been into this for nearly a decade.

Never called it aquaponics. I had to look up the WIKI meaning of it. Found its a fancy name for using a hydroponic system with aquatic animals and plants. Not just a way to grow plants. The information I did read from a few sites made me laugh. They all talked like it was a perfect world and the systems would magicly make the water perfect for the fish. I geussed none of them ever really kept fish. I don't care what system it is. Unless its nature you can never make it where you can avoid the partial water change.


----------



## AquaNeko

Aquatic Designs said:


> Great thread. I'm glad to see more people are trying this. I have been into this for nearly a decade.
> 
> Never called it aquaponics. I had to look up the WIKI meaning of it. Found its a fancy name for using a hydroponic system with aquatic animals and plants. Not just a way to grow plants. The information I did read from a few sites made me laugh. They all talked like it was a perfect world and the systems would magicly make the water perfect for the fish. I geussed none of them ever really kept fish. I don't care what system it is. Unless its nature you can never make it where you can avoid the partial water change.


I've heard/read somewhere that this technique has been used I think back in the hanging gardens of babylon. I could be wrong. Come to think of it I don't think I have heard anything about the water changes or at least I've not read of any on the aquaponics forums. Maybe I did not read far enough. Love some of the designs tho. I guess the ultimate dream everyone is chasing is self suffiency, healthy organic foods grown yourself, and keeping the design parts to keep costs down for replacement.

BTW your signature sure be 'you're'.


----------



## AquaNeko

I have seen video (have it somewhere before the computer crash) while not aquaponics but it was dealing with Permaculture where in the middle east I belive Isreal or some other salty middle east area where they IIRC mulched the area up and dropped a lot of organic material into ground with what they had around and somehow through nature there was a natural biofiltering happening that stripped the salty earth or such into fresh water moisture. I found that interesting.

If you check on http://www.btjunkie.org and search under 'permaculture' you'll find it in one of those videos. I fyou're new to Bit Torrent I recommend this client. Easy to use yet advanced enough to scale on later for more advanced uses.

Just make sure you've got lots of hard drive space. It can get addictive on Bit Torrent.  While you're at it a goodie I've found is 'Gardening Australia' which has a video on Permaculture which I really like. The whole video is well laid out with this guy in Perth. Josh Bryne I think is his name. Josh for sure.


----------



## AquaNeko

http://the.honoluluadvertiser.com/article/2009/Sep/27/il/hawaii909270311.html

Interesting article where in it, it mentions the owner of the system got a biodivertor or something that converts waste into heat to keep their fish warm. So just about 2000sq foot to produce a crap load of produce which normally takes more sq footage and wider spacing of planting. Nice.

Aloha!


----------



## PhonicsBus

I realize this is a bit older thread, but I wanted to say just how awesome it is !


----------



## AquaNeko

PhonicsBus said:


> I realize this is a bit older thread, but I wanted to say just how awesome it is !


Not really old. LOL I remember a thread (not here) being replied to after 5 yrs. Now that's old.

Thought I'd mention in this thread as a user here by the name of 50seven has an iron remover in his well. I did little web searching and found out that Pansy flowers love iron so it's not a bad way to use that flower as a natural iron filter if you plant a few say indoors or outdoors an have a small cheap pond pump run water up to the plants then let the water return back.


----------



## AquaNeko

*Nanoponics!!*

Hell yah.. that LED array is smexy.






2.5gal tank with a nice array. Looks nice as well.


----------



## AquaNeko

*Hotel Tilafornia*

http://brainright.com/Projects/Aquaponics/

Vertical system. Water saving setup.


----------



## Aquatic Designs

AquaNeko said:


> I know there is a store up north called Sids Ponds I think and they have a aquaponics setup.


Sids ponds and gardenscapes on 9th line and trafalger Mississauga?

Funny you should mention that. If you talking his plant tables where he retails his plants from. The ones hooked up to his goldfish and koi tubs. I built that years ago. I also built the store display at Heartlake garden gallery in Brampton, the garden gallery Bradford nurseries both locations, Marquee gardens (which they have all since switched to an aquascape system). All built with aquaponics at first and then aquascape convinced them they have a better system using UV sterizilers and told the plants harbour disease and to not use them on the fish systems. 

I wonder what they tell the stores to tell people about plants in a pond.


----------



## AquaNeko

Aquatic Designs said:


> Sids ponds and gardenscapes on 9th line and trafalger Mississauga?
> 
> Funny you should mention that. If you talking his plant tables where he retails his plants from. The ones hooked up to his goldfish and koi tubs. I built that years ago. I also built the store display at Heartlake garden gallery in Brampton, the garden gallery Bradford nurseries both locations, Marquee gardens (which they have all since switched to an aquascape system). All built with aquaponics at first and then aquascape convinced them they have a better system using UV sterizilers and told the plants harbour disease and to not use them on the fish systems.
> 
> I wonder what they tell the stores to tell people about plants in a pond.


Never been or called them before. I just know of the store name 'Sid's Pond' which was mentioned by Nelson & Pade on thier aquaponics website.


----------



## Bend201

Hey everyone so i finnaly started my aquaponics project yesterday. Just gettin supplies basically. I live in pickering so i went to the closest hydroponics place i could find and it was in the shwa. Small store decent setup staff was well ok. The guy seemed to know his stuff just didnt really seem to want to deal with me. When i mentioned aquaponics he said he had never heard of it and then said how it wouldent work. Yet there are numerous examples of it working bassically i probobly wont be going back. But besides that i picked up a sheet of small rock woll cubes, 15 netted pots and a big bag of expanded clay pelets. then went over to lowes to find parts for my diy system was unsuccessfull with that but i did find plenty of veggie seeds a small seed starting green house and some decent sized cfl bulbs. So the full size system is going to have to wait but im thinking of starting a small dwc grow for the time being. Ill update with with more and pics soon.


----------



## AquaNeko

Bend201 said:


> Hey everyone so i finnaly started my aquaponics project yesterday. Just gettin supplies basically. I live in pickering so i went to the closest hydroponics place i could find and it was in the shwa. Small store decent setup staff was well ok. The guy seemed to know his stuff just didnt really seem to want to deal with me. When i mentioned aquaponics he said he had never heard of it and then said how it wouldent work. Yet there are numerous examples of it working bassically i probobly wont be going back. But besides that i picked up a sheet of small rock woll cubes, 15 netted pots and a big bag of expanded clay pelets. then went over to lowes to find parts for my diy system was unsuccessfull with that but i did find plenty of veggie seeds a small seed starting green house and some decent sized cfl bulbs. So the full size system is going to have to wait but im thinking of starting a small dwc grow for the time being. Ill update with with more and pics soon.


Well sometimes it's better not ot mention aquaponics to the store as not man konw about it. I know in Australia is is HUGE out there. The exposure in Canada/USA is lower but slowly graining more ground each day. Who knows, perhaps the store owner had heard of it but did not agree with the natural approach as it would take away from sales of the ferts the store has. After all, once you buy the equipment as long as you don't break the equipment the store does not really see any more sales on that for a long time but they then depend on the ferts/growing medium to keep people coming back. As mentioned in a PM to you, you should get your filter working first. If you can't afford a large filter like a Aquaclear larger number one I mentioned make a few big sponge filters and throw some air stones in so you have the filters in the process of getting matured so when you add the fish you don't have to wait like 6 weeks to 2 months for the system to cycle and not to mention the live stock loss as well. I don't know how far you are to live stock stores but petrol and time cost something and I don' tkow how fast goldies breed or know how to breed thme. I'm just saying to reduce your loss in live stock and time loss having to replace them and waiting for the system to ripen up.

1-2 small goldies in what 300gal holding tank likely won't build up ammonia fast. If you have a digital device that can take video from the web you can youtube up some good videos of aquaponics (check some links posted here ) and go to www.keepvid.com and cute and paste the youtube link in there and that site will on the fly convert the video to a portable video format. Most new devices play the .mp4 (mpeg4) format. That way you can introduce new people to it as you go about your travels.


----------



## Bend201

so i got sick of waiting and finnaly thru together a make shift system on my alligator snapper tank. bassically i took a dish washing tub i had a few lieing around from my old rat rack and it fit perfectly in the egdes of the tank. drilled several small holes and set it in the top added my sprouted veggies in rockwool cubes and then surrounded them with clay pellets. i then ran the outlet of the canister filter into the bin it was the perfect flow wont drown the plants. ill have pics up in an hour once i figure out how.


----------



## AquaNeko

Blast From The Past is a good movie to check out. I think the guy has an aquaponics system down there as I saw his net a fish there. Probably has many matched breeder pairs down there.

Lets see this movie has aquaponics/hydroponics, Alicia Silverstone , Christopher Walken, self sustainability, and a pretty good story to me anyways.


----------



## AquaNeko

Done on a bare bones setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Nov 6/2010 Brickworks session (fee req)*

http://ebw.evergreen.ca/cal/event/food-cycles-urban-farm-project

They mention aquaponics so perhaps they have a working system there. Just a heads up for all. Good to see more aquaponics coming to T.O.


----------



## Bend201

*pics*

sorry about the long wait but heres some pics of my test setups the first is a 15gal with an ast and goldfish feeding the system planted diff kinds of veggies only the peppers survived. second set is just a small dwc system im trying working as more of a cloner for pothos and spider plants.


----------



## AquaNeko

Bend201 said:


> sorry about the long wait but heres some pics of my test setups the first is a 15gal with an ast and goldfish feeding the system planted diff kinds of veggies only the peppers survived. second set is just a small dwc system im trying working as more of a cloner for pothos and spider plants.


Grow some basil in soil in a pot and keep it outside till it gets a little larger. I'm not too sure the basil will survive germination in the AP as indoors it did not take off as well as when I put it outside witht he natural sunlight on it.

Nice setup right now. Instead of the rubbermaid holding tanks why not just get a shovel and dig and use some liner so you can have a larger tank which I think would be cheaper and also pending how to build it should overwinter well.


----------



## AquaNeko

*Aquaponics Made Easy*

Ok, just found this gem of a video.

I've not finished watching it but this is the video of Murray Harlum (total sp on his last name)

http://btjunkie.org/search?q=aquaponics

You will need a bit torrent client to download the video. I recommend www.utorrent.com

Yes the man also sells complete setups which is very Gucci if you have the coinage but I don't so it's not a bad video to check out for some info. Coming from Australia the man knows a thing or two about water saving as it is dry out there.


----------



## vrb th hrb

this is a great thread, cant believe i havent seen it before

i knew a gardener about 10-15 years ago who swore by this system. he called it guppyponics lol. 

i was always iffy about what he was feeding to the fish and if the taste would be reflected through any leftover food decaying in the tank?

last thing i'd want is organic basil that tasted like big als flake food or frozen brine shrimp. but i guess that could be avoided by using less wasteful forms of food.......

hmm, i'd love to do this one day myself


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> this is a great thread, cant believe i havent seen it before
> 
> i knew a gardener about 10-15 years ago who swore by this system. he called it guppyponics lol.
> 
> i was always iffy about what he was feeding to the fish and if the taste would be reflected through any leftover food decaying in the tank?
> 
> last thing i'd want is organic basil that tasted like big als flake food or frozen brine shrimp. but i guess that could be avoided by using less wasteful forms of food.......
> 
> hmm, i'd love to do this one day myself


You can do a small or micro setup if you want. 2.5 or 5.5gal tank with a gravel bed on top by a window or DIY a PVC lamp holder and hang 2 x 18" bar lights or make your own 2xCFL reflector on the top and wrap around the side of the setup with alum foil or glue/tape alum foil to cardboard then build a little 3 way grow box.

If you're handy with a soldering iron and have plenty of 9v batteries from changing the smoke alarms or devices that take 9v you could buy a cheap 9v regulator from www.dealextreme.com paying via Paypal, computer store for a 5v fan and solding 9v battery clip on the project so that you can drain all the left over batteries as the fan circulates the air then throw out batteries with still power in them.

I tend to take weak cells and use a 4/6/8 x AA battery holders and stack them together to addup the voltage then just drain them out.

Actually the basil tastes not bad. Like how I remember it to taste when I plucked a leaf off a bunch of basil in the grocery store to test it.

A large system would be nice but I'm coming from a function over form approach on this then a Martha Steward all Gucci'ed out looking setup which while nice would cost you a lot just for that Gucci eye appeal.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Mobile aquaponics!!!*

On a bus 






Awesome


----------



## BettaBeats

I've seen someone do this with ivy and the fish loved swimming through the roots.

I like the effect, wouldn't mind trying it myself.


----------



## AquaNeko

Vrb th hrb,

A 2.5gal setup if you want a kitchen herb setup in a small tank. Perhaps get 2 x 2.5 for easy moving around and split an airline to keep it going.





 2.5gal under LED light ( I think I posted this here before).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Wow,, big fish and crazy growth here.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Gorgous (sp?) flowers and plants intermixed with som ediable plants. Very nice visual setup.


----------



## vrb th hrb

this is all really cool to me and is encouraging my indoor green thumb

as someone said in one of the vids, a sponge filter would really help out those little tanks


----------



## AquaNeko

For those with small spaces like a bachlor pad or dorm with some lighting.






Make use of all those bottles around.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

and follow up






Nice ideas for reuse and never did thought about using the black plastic (originally thoguht it was landscape fabric) to cover the tubes to keep algae off it. Nice.

Also something for you mew mew kittys out there to reuse those containers. Totally do'able (sp?) if shrunk down to fit on a balcony or apartment and small spaces if you reduced the amount of growbeds and used a 20gal tank. Hang some plants over the ledge and auto-syphon loop it when the grow beds get full so they drain back into the fish tank o you can hang it outside of the balcony and get more grow space or space back in your balcony. Niice.


----------



## AquaNeko

Looks like two stock tanks.


----------



## b.appel13

AquaNeko said:


> Looks like two stock tanks.


I think im going to try this, Id love to use tilapia but not a fan of them needed the warm water, Although I like the idea of the food. I think I will start off with goldfish.

Time to hit up kijiji for some supplies.


----------



## b.appel13

I got both the dvd,s and are extreamly informative as you have said. 

Thanks a ton on the info you have posted.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

b.appel13 said:


> I got both the dvd,s and are extreamly informative as you have said.
> 
> Thanks a ton on the info you have posted.


Goldies are good for smaller systems. If you do go with tilapia space out the ages on them so they're not all the same size. Some people do it to grow food and fish to eat and some do it for a water garden and a way to rid excess nitrates in the water for thier plants. Not to mention one thing most popele alwyas tell me with ediables or ornementals is they forget to water the plants and they die. Well plants will be well watered so no worries on that. I would always think of a backup plan so if you have one overflow tube say 1-2" from the top of your grow bed it may not be a bad idea to have another 1-2" overflow tube on another side of the grow bed as a back up. That's how I'm thinking should I take say a 1 month or 2 month trip AWOL somewhere so the system and keep running while I'm not around and still have back up drainage if something overflows which the overflow will just return back to the tank.


----------



## AquaNeko

Just a tip for those that want to keep the videos and save on accumilating data use on your internet plan save this link.

www.keepvid.com which you cut and paste the Youtube link in and can download the video to your computer. There is also a few extensions for FireFox which one of them IIRC is 'Keep Vid'. Check on www.mozilla.com or .org the Firefox site for the program. Handy to have the videos to load up for viewing later.


----------



## b.appel13

I just obtain them through torrents and put on external. 

but cool link.


----------



## vrb th hrb

couldnt you just run a small garden on the inside of a larger tank? but do it more DWC(deep water culture) style? just thinking about how to save on all the pipework

like have a black container of hydroton pellets, or similar inert substrate, full of small holes to allow the water to pass through,well aerated and wrap another container around the hydroton to contain the root systems. hang it or attach it to the side of a 75+ gallon tank?

it's really a matter of providing enough oxygen to the roots, but with an extra fine airstone, or even one of those flexible bubble walls, that shouldnt be an issue. and most of us have alot of aeration and water movement in our tanks to begin with


----------



## AquaNeko

vrb th hrb said:


> couldnt you just run a small garden on the inside of a larger tank? but do it more DWC(deep water culture) style? just thinking about how to save on all the pipework
> 
> like have a black container of hydroton pellets, or similar inert substrate, full of small holes to allow the water to pass through,well aerated and wrap another container around the hydroton to contain the root systems. hang it or attach it to the side of a 75+ gallon tank?
> 
> it's really a matter of providing enough oxygen to the roots, but with an extra fine airstone, or even one of those flexible bubble walls, that shouldnt be an issue. and most of us have alot of aeration and water movement in our tanks to begin with


Could work to save some piping. Tho inside the stocking tank if you put a raft with DWC there the risk is with ediable with like tilapia I think they may nibbleout the roots of the plants that can take DWC. I have a feeling goldfish would nibble the roots as that's one of the reasons why people don't have or have veyr little plants with goldfish in a decorative tank for viewing display at home.

Tho if you had a tub inside the stocking tank with water pumped into it to DWC then that would solve the issue of any fish nibbling out the roots as the tub directly drains back into the tank.


----------



## AquaNeko

Bell syphon with a jar on top for easy removal or improvised materials.


----------



## AquaNeko

75gal aquarium with a growbed directly on top of it.

http://mike.creuzer.com/2010/05/diy...low-aquaponics-with-75-gallon-aquarium-2.html

Didi you may want to after you make the bell part to have another piece of PVC outside of the bell to shealth/cover it so when you remove the bell the gravel and such does not gravel is held by the outside tube.

Like as you see here. http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_kiwWdODqX6M/S_JZFTcFR5I/AAAAAAAACQU/zzrq8SxqRtU/s640/siphon+2.1.jpg the main pvc pipe with all the holes supports the grow media while inside you have a little stand pipe before and room to pull the bell out should you need any maintenance later without the growbed media falling into the stand pipe.


----------



## AquaNeko

Saw this link on craigslist a few months ago and have been to that link a few times but keep forgetting to post it here.

http://www.naturesgardensupplies.com/products.html

They are located in Markham on Denison. Around the Nedco area IIRC. Never been there but nice to see one closer. Pricing is good as I think rent is cheaper then. Bustan downtown is something like $5-7 more for a bag of Hydroton last I recall seeing.

I'm going to have to compile a list of hydroponics stores in the GTA. I could use some help on that if anyone can help it would be appreciated. I know of HomeGrown Hydroponics (Gah.. thier radio jingle is in the head again >.<, Bustan, and the above.

Please post here and I'll get around to front paging the list. I'm not sure of the format of listing so if you want to add to the format critera I'm listing here please do let me know.

Please list me the store details in this format:

Location: (i.e GTA EAST, GTA WEST, DOWNTOWN, GTA NORTH, Markham, Whiteby, etc tho try to keep it near GTA as we are a GTA forum )

Store Name:
Store Address:
Store Phone#:
Store Website:
Notes: (if there is something they sell that another store does not sell, size of store, etc)

Thanks in advance thread followers.


----------



## vrb th hrb

place called Hydrotech Hydroponics, great store. they have two locations. One in Markham on Bullock, and another in Scarborough on Kingston Rd.

you can google them


----------



## AquaNeko

Aquaponics Secrets is out now.

http://btjunkie.org/search?q=aquaponics

Buy the DVD or sample it on BT. I'm not affiliated with them. They do have nice grow beds and tanks tho but tho kits cost a left nut and shipping from Australia would cost a right nut. ;;

Hoping more poeple can get the video and perhaps seed it should I lose my copy or such. I don't have the video but have seen a video of it on youtube. zzzz for now.


----------



## AquaNeko

*Crayfish/Yabby farm for food with cheapest stocking tanks*

http://www.atlaspub.20m.com/rcfarm1.htm

Using like $20 kids pools for ~300gal tanks. Nice...


----------



## AquaNeko

Interesting setup in the image there. Got spare lumber? Looks like a 10/20gal tank.

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/10/access_to_aquaponics_starter_kits.php


----------



## AquaNeko

Interesting arguement on aquaponics.

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/09/is_aquaponics_cruel.php


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Some ideas should you want to use a 2 bath tubs and make your own setup.

http://www.aquaponics.net.au/product/prod120.htm

also balcony kits which is all nice and gucci looking (not to mention gucci price).

http://www.aquaponics.net.au/product/category15_1.htm Nice tank setups. The $2280 / 12mo = ~$190/mo for unit.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Mini/micro wall system. Probably nice if you got a shrimphaus or Betta!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/silencium/3386162232/in/photostream/


----------



## vrb th hrb

cool

that last pic looks like it's being powered by a maxijet or seio pump.

that is as straight foward, low tech as it gets. what is the light sauce tho, natural? i guess growing grass, and at that rate you dont need very much light.


----------



## AquaNeko

Aquaponics small hobby greenhouse ~8' x 10' IIRC with full monitoring data and a fall report of the harvest this year. Very detailed setup so you can know the ballpark results you'll get if you mirrored his setup. Amazing...5lbs of strawberries and cucumbers going wild in htere. The guys got over 100lbs of produce!!

If you live in an apt. Iread the coments about a 55gal drum setup you can do as well. Drop some feeders in and let it grow or in the winter grow indoors with the tank by the balcony window.


----------



## AquaNeko

Hehe..






But it works if you got a small space or unused space.


----------



## AquaNeko

Emersed aquascaping


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Curious but would having a DIY co2 or co2 pumped into the water where the roots are of the plants would that help the plants out? I have read in hydroponic setups that co2 pumped over head out of the water helps wiht growth.


----------



## AquaNeko

In the dorm room setup.






Tho that guy should have put some mature media in till the gravel grow bed matures it's cycle on the top. Looks like the tanks doing a cycle with .


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Home Depot now sells the 'little tokyo' aquaponics setups made by Earth Solutions.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search

That is an OUCH price for that small a setup. You could get about 4 times that size if you DIY'ed or 2times the size with your tank. 24in wide so I'm guessing a 20gal std. tank in there.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

Hey Y'all

I'm new here.. I been reading through some of the threads and I came across this one.. I've been putting together my AP system now for about 3 months.. check out my results thus far.. http://ats-aquaponics.blogspot.com/.. I'll be glad to answer any questions!

take care,

Adam


----------



## solarz

Hey, I'm concerned about using aquarium water and wastes to grow edible plants. Any aquarium water at the very least contains dechlor, if not other chemicals. Fish food also contains a lot of chemicals. All these end up in the plants. What's your take on this?


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

Well.. when your starting off you need to cycle your system.. the safer way of doing this is fish-less cycling.. so basically your introducing plants into the system first and keeping them going with Seaweed Extract which is a relatively natural product.. building a good bacteria through No2/No3.. 

..once that has been established you can then put your fish in.. at this point the water has cycled, pH has neutralized and the water is fish safe!

..fish food has been a topic of discussion for awhile now.. cause really what you put it them comes right out and into your plants.. so that's when you as the consumer must pay close attention to FF ingredients.. i would stick with foods that are vegetable based like Soybean and Corn meal.. try to stay away from meat based foods.. 

..for years the AP people of Australia have been trying to improve this topic with producing their own worm farms, black fly larva, duckweed and even vegetables that have gone a little south.. whats better for the fish is better for the plants which obviously is better for you.. 

..but IMO whatever is in that fish food isn't any different then whats in Monsanto's frankenfoods at your local grocery store these days.. and the Australians have been eating via Aquaponics for almost 10 years now and they love the quality and amount produced.. so I say grow your own and be marry!

Adam


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://www.fishyfarm.com/

Just found this website. Nice designs if you're handy with a saw. Overhead light hang with DWC rafting.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ducks in an AP system. Awww so cute.


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

i hope those ducks aren't swimming directly in that AP system? 

i'm no expert or anything but i'm pretty sure its warm blooded mammals that cause E-coli bacteria..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Adam Aquaponic said:


> i hope those ducks aren't swimming directly in that AP system?
> 
> i'm no expert or anything but i'm pretty sure its warm blooded mammals that cause E-coli bacteria..


Not sure to be honest. Tho I think the ducks are on a veg diet. Perhaps that's why there is no duckweed in the tank. 

I have heard of and seen chickens over I think an AP unit before. I'll have to find that setup again. I think there was one with rabbits overhead as well with a wired bottom floor so the droppings went into the water. I know rabbits are herboviores (sp).


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

yah but its warm blooded creatures that can spread E-Coli


----------



## vrb th hrb

I've used rabbit manure before, it is extremely high in nitrogen. 

Never really considered e coil


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

vrb th hrb said:


> I've used rabbit manure before, it is extremely high in nitrogen.
> 
> Never really considered e coil


dont take my word for it..

i just heard about this guy in Australia who had his system outside and used open pipes to divert his water and rodents ran through them at night and he got Ecoli poisoning in his foods..


----------



## vrb th hrb

that's a completely different situation, in a controlled setting there should be little to no chance of e coli being passed into the plants.

getting my 55 gallon stand back from my friend, then going to get two tanks, and the lighting in the new year and get going on my own little aquaponics project


----------



## Adam Aquaponic

nice.. hope that goes well.. let me know if you have any questions with anything


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Nice looking setup with PVC piping.

I did not listen to what the guy said other then seeing the visuals as I don't have speakers here and my itouch is G1.


----------



## vrb th hrb

i always thought hydroton clay pellets would be a good option as they are used quite often in hydroponics setups as well.

this setup looks like a NFT or nutrient film technique that i've seen people use before with mixed results.

i think the only downside to running a crapload of pvc pipe would be that you'd eventually get buildup inside of that pipes and it would be a pain the butt to clean out.......


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> i always thought hydroton clay pellets would be a good option as they are used quite often in hydroponics setups as well.
> 
> this setup looks like a NFT or nutrient film technique that i've seen people use before with mixed results.
> 
> i think the only downside to running a crapload of pvc pipe would be that you'd eventually get buildup inside of that pipes and it would be a pain the butt to clean out.......


From what I see and remember of the NFT systems many years ago looking back on this is that the larger the tubing the better it seems to keep things from clogging.

I have heard (not seen yet) that you could make a cleaning snake much like that used for cleaning gun barrels and drag that through the system a few times to clean it then do a heavy flushing of the system so all the bits flush out back to the reservior.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

That second link also shows some nice designed setups from greenhouse to living spaces. I like the wood stained frame tank with goldfish.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

- 5gal rocket stove diy





 - another diy.

Great rocket stove workshop explaination.


----------



## jimmyjam

dude I have been watching these videos every morning during breakfast for the last month. Im so gonna make a small one over my 75 gallon tank and then maybe a backyard pond one.


----------



## AquaNeko

Air lift setup.






related to above of how the 'gyser pump' assembly which uses just the airpump.





.

Simple lift setup. Got a spare 10gal? 

Oh yes..





 Steven Hawking presents...  hehe... simple basic non eye candy setup which you could use the above link for the airlift the water to your tank.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5795877/BACKYARD_AQUAPONICS

3 issues on Aquaponics. I've skimmed over them. Lots of photos.

I recommend using www.utorrent.com to download the files but any bit torrent client will work as well.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://floatinggardens.ca/why-aquaponics.php

Found some plans so posting so others that are interested can draw from the ideas.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://www.aquaponicsusa.com/Blog/E...M7.5_&_M15_Food_ForeverTM_Growing_System.html

Smallest setup they sell but we can draw from that design. $995???  Gah grow media not included? >_<;; You can source pea gravel or gravel locally on Craigslist/Kijiji. If you can spring it get the Hydroton for $30/bag cheapest I've seen (before taxes) and you could carry 2 x 50L bags home with a little help of a folding luggage trolly or if you're muscle guy carry the 2 bags home. Can't really do that with pea/gravel gravel.

I think tops it would cost $100-150 locally including petrol if you source the parts out well. Can.T sells those folding metal work tops with wood tops for ~$12 on sale.

Dunno if the pricing here is erally 'discounts'

http://www.discount-hydro.com/index.php If it is an others can feedback some savings numbers perhaps we can get a group buy going.  With so many poeple living in apartments and small places I think small balcony kit setups or setups would be good.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Basement setup.

Found it off here. No audio right now so I'll have to hear it later when the sound card is unf0x0r'ed.


----------



## jimmyjam

so i started a mini aquaponics unit on top of my 75 gallon ( its a 3x.5foot long gutter pot) I just pump in tank water in every other hour. So far so good. my spinach seeds has opened, and growing nicely. The green onions are growing huge... might need more height for the plants.. ill show pics soon.



AquaNekoMobile said:


> Basement setup.
> 
> Found it off here. No audio right now so I'll have to hear it later when the sound card is unf0x0r'ed.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

jimmyjam said:


> so i started a mini aquaponics unit on top of my 75 gallon ( its a 3x.5foot long gutter pot) I just pump in tank water in every other hour. So far so good. my spinach seeds has opened, and growing nicely. The green onions are growing huge... might need more height for the plants.. ill show pics soon.


Cool JJ. Might wanna drop a basil plant in there or lettuce for extra nitrate uptake.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://www.mobilemag.com/2011/01/25/hydroponics-firm-targets-supermarkets-for-rooftop-greenhouses/

That would be cool if super markets did that with AP setups or if you got a place of business get a ladder and do up there and set one up.  Webcam it on wifi or run a wire back to the computer to view it. 

Now I'm really curious about the water perimeters in the supermarkets now. Hmm... I wonder if you're allowed to test thier water with your test kits?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Not sure if this was posted or not. I'll have to checkback later.






Mass Rocket Stove heater built into a greenhouse thus enabling you to grow i the dead of winter. Use more wood then keep it warmer for hot plants (ie. peppers/melons/tomatos/etc) or just keep it about 5-10C above freezing and grow winter/coldcrops like lettuce/broc/gai-lan/yu-choi/etc.

I'mnot sure how much wood or the diameter of the wood bundle is for 1 'cord' of wood but I've sourced some wood pallets for heating up the greenhouse should I have that setup done. Nice setup. IIRC from my youtube and web reading the temps get up ~1000F (or C?)thus ensuring most of the items are combusted and you end up with IIRC co2 and steam out exit pipe of the stove. I'm thinking if you routed some of the co2 into the greenhouse it'll help the plants grow more but I could be wrong on that.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Prefilter setup before water return to the tank. I think this was used for normal aquarium plants below and just a pump to help pump out solids and omeone decided to put a plant there.






No audio on my side to check.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Small apartment AP unit with some leak safety (tub) with the tank inside the tub.

Hope hat's it. No audio no my end...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Found this.






Nice balcony setup for those with a balcony you too can get a setup going like that.  Go vertical for more grow space.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquaponics-Syst...189?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item230e25695d

Just saw this on ebay. Holy over priced batman. I worked out the parts and I came to:

$10 pump (85gph here)
$0.50 x 8 'T' connectors
$0.50 x 4 elbow connectors
$5.00 10ft pvc (either 1/2" or 3/4")
$10.00 tray (could be less)
$4.00 hose (or less)

That's just going with what I can see.

Comes out to $35 or less.

I have to say I like the half cut on the PVC joints as a nice way for a rim holder. When seeing that it had me thinking about PVC light holders for fish tanks with that rim holding setup.


----------



## Juls

*Shopping around*



AquaNekoMobile said:


> $10 pump (85gph here)
> $0.50 x 8 'T' connectors
> $0.50 x 4 elbow connectors
> $5.00 10ft pvc (either 1/2" or 3/4")
> $10.00 tray (could be less)
> $4.00 hose (or less)


Hey i wanted to attempt making one of these setups for my 10 gallon once i finish the semester. I was wondering if you had any suggestions of where to find the pump for this/how to shop for a low-gph pumps.

Thanks


----------



## AquaNeko

Juls said:


> Hey i wanted to attempt making one of these setups for my 10 gallon once i finish the semester. I was wondering if you had any suggestions of where to find the pump for this/how to shop for a low-gph pumps.
> 
> Thanks


You can get 85GPH pumps from Canadian Tire, Home Depot, Lowes, Rona, etc. All my pumps are from Can.T and Home Depot. Best pricings are in fall when they're clearing thier stock or when the snow comes negociate for a winter deal. I paid about $9.99 for a 85GPH pump. comes with 3/8" and 1/2" openings. If you want the height then you have to use 3/8". The pumps are adjustable in flow rate. 85GPH is tops and I'd say the low flow is IDK, just a guess probably around 50-55GPH. I use a low flow in my hydroponics setup.

You can also find those pumps in desktop fountains or small fountians as well. I've seen some people throw out some water fixtures and post on kijiji/craigslist for free.

There are ways to always lower the flow but it's more work to make the pump do more flow via size reducers. What I mean is if you got some 120GPH pump you can always turn down the flow and if the flow is too much then raise the water hose higher or give more water hose and the flow will reduce down. Anther way is to use a gate valve to dial down the water flow you need. IIRC you get a bit more for your money at Home D over Can.T as I think it was $15 for the pump and hose with taxes in where as Can.T I think wanted like $10 for 10' of 3/8" black hose. Hwever if distance is your friend Can.T may seem more easy to find then Home D which is a bit more spread out. I'm just saying this if you're say walking, biking, or max economizing your petrol use in a car.


----------



## AquaNeko

Living fence designwell more a setup then design.


----------



## AquaNeko

Indoor rack system and CHOP system.

With LED setup.


----------



## AquaNeko

ANother view of the auto-syphon design.






This is not something you buy but something you make. It works with a continuois flow system and the syphon auto drains the water so it does not overflow.


----------



## AquaNeko

*I'm onna boat!! I'm on a boat!!*






Boat hydroponics which I think with a little modification you can have a fish tank inside with say an air pump or water pump to lift the water to the grow area then let gravity return the water back inside the cabin area.

BTW the guy does the guy remind you of Billy Bob Thorton?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Hydroponic greenhouse design something for consideration for your aquaponics setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Animation of a tank + PVC setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Greenhouse and kitchen counter setup.

Also DIY biofilter and reflector setup.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

http://www.floatinggardens.ca/why-aquaponics.php


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Interesting bit on Halibut.



> The shelf-life of fresh, head-on gutted halibut is up to three weeks on ice, much longer than most fish. The protective mucous on the fish's skin contains hyppicin, a natural occurring compound produced by the halibut that prevents bacterial development and reduces spoilage after harvest.


http://www.aquaculture.ca/files/species-halibut.php


----------



## AquaNeko

An article from John Hopkins Universty about aquponics.

http://www.jhu.edu/~jhumag/694web/farming.html


----------



## AquaNeko

Has anyone intergrated solar, wind, or hydro systems tothier aquaponics setups? Or have used that with thier gardening? Would love to hear your feedback. Thanks.


----------



## J-P

I have been doing this with emersive plants also... but recently got into Ivy, spider plants and tomatoes.

All are started in an HOB breeder net on the side of the tank. Some stay there and still look good and some get moved to soil because they outgrow the breeder net.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

hoop house outside setup


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

3 wk old bak choi with CRAZY roots.

http://www.buildinggreen.com/auth/image.cfm?imageName=images/1802/raft.jpg&fileName=180201a.xml


----------



## vrb th hrb

I dont think you can get that kind of growth without adding a root/rhizome stimulator of some kind.


----------



## vrb th hrb

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Interesting bit on Halibut.
> 
> http://www.aquaculture.ca/files/species-halibut.php


I friend of mine sent me this link a couple weeks back, as a chef I never thought that we would have farmed halibut, I'm very glad to see it happening, but would love to compare the taste difference between farmed and wild caught halibut, as it's one of my favourite fish to cook and eat


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Adding my 'Growing Ediable Fish' thread here.

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=196334#post196334


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> I friend of mine sent me this link a couple weeks back, as a chef I never thought that we would have farmed halibut, I'm very glad to see it happening, but would love to compare the taste difference between farmed and wild caught halibut, as it's one of my favourite fish to cook and eat


Have you tried a small herb garden with aquaponics at your place of work? IT would be interesting if you used goldfish to give a little break fromt he craziness of the work pace and still reap the herbs for cooking.

Also something interesting for guests to see if you put it in the main area or inside the kitchen area.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Vortex filter DIY for organic fertilizer on demand.


----------



## vrb th hrb

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Have you tried a small herb garden with aquaponics at your place of work? IT would be interesting if you used goldfish to give a little break fromt he craziness of the work pace and still reap the herbs for cooking.
> 
> Also something interesting for guests to see if you put it in the main area or inside the kitchen area.


I'd LOOOOOVE to have a nice aquarium at my work, but I doubt the owner would be down with it.

Fish in restaurants are usually quite depressing to me, as they're usually like the poor koi at mandarin, or as I've seen at a few places, super sized goldfish/aros in extremely undersized tanks.

What kind of impact do you think it would have on my PH if I used peat pellets to start my seedlings?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Aquaponics Japan - Micro Aquaponics*






Small scale setup in Japan. The idea was to make it small, portable. I also think because space is a premium in Japan and that was factored in as well.

So if you're living in a bachelor pad, dorm or such it can be done as well.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

*Wood stove water heaters*

Some other ideas if you live in an area with a park or wooded backdrop.






and






The second link you can see a pond pump pumping water up to the wood stove and the stove has likely a copper pipe (probably swap that for something else if you're concerned about high copper values) wrapped inside the stove or just coiled up and stuffed inside the stove area then reattached to some plastic hose before returning back tothe jacuzzi/pond.

This is a small cheap portable and light weight wood stove. 30lbs. You could put that on your balcony of an apartment/condo/home and put a pump to a mini pond for your aquaponic setup or that ~50-100gal livestock tank to off set some thermometer costs or just costs by gathering fuel for cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Mili...ishing/dp/B002XNWC8A/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## AquaNeko

*Space Station veggies! *






Those tomatos are under 8" tall. Amazing!  IF you're short on space like a an apt. you're good to go.

Saaawhhheeaat!


----------



## vrb th hrb

growing in the snow!


----------



## AquaNeko

Another mini aquaponics setup for you dorm folks or lovers of small spaces.


----------



## AquaNeko

This guy rocks my world. He's the guy with the wireless greenhouse I'm sure I posted before in an earlier post.

He dug out the ground and made a geodesic setup and incorperating a mass rocket stove heater for all year growing. Unnnfff...


----------



## vrb th hrb

seems like everyone does ebb and flow or nft.

i'm thinking more of a constant feed system. planting my herbs in eco complete, blowing water and air through the lines with a power head, running airlines through them to keep them well aerated and doing water changes every 4-5 days which I usually do anyway on my tanks. I dunno if this would work? Only one way to find out, gonna buy some herbs on ebay now


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> seems like everyone does ebb and flow or nft.
> 
> i'm thinking more of a constant feed system. planting my herbs in eco complete, blowing water and air through the lines with a power head, running airlines through them to keep them well aerated and doing water changes every 4-5 days which I usually do anyway on my tanks. I dunno if this would work? Only one way to find out, gonna buy some herbs on ebay now


Isn't it a bit expensive to use eco complete as a growbed material? Also pending the size of your growbed you're making it may be a cleaning nightmare. There is a reason why people use larger grow media (LECA/Hydroton, 1/4" -3/4" gravel) . I've seen videos of people cleaning out pea gravel out of 55gal systems all gunked up (they didn't incorperate something to eat that gunk like composting worms). I have eco complete here so I know it has a gravel/sandy mix (dry observation as I've not used it wet yet) so it may clog something up.


----------



## vrb th hrb

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Isn't it a bit expensive to use eco complete as a growbed material? Also pending the size of your growbed you're making it may be a cleaning nightmare. There is a reason why people use larger grow media (LECA/Hydroton, 1/4" -3/4" gravel) . I've seen videos of people cleaning out pea gravel out of 55gal systems all gunked up (they didn't incorperate something to eat that gunk like composting worms). I have eco complete here so I know it has a gravel/sandy mix (dry observation as I've not used it wet yet) so it may clog something up.


I'm trying to wrap my head around the logisitics of it. I've grown indoors before, but only in soil.

The fertilizer is in the water (nitrates)
Wouldnt it be beneficial to pack my seedlings in more fertilizer?
Hydroton is inert, as was the substrate I used to grow with, Promix
Alot of the ebb and flow setups i've seen dont have a filter running
I see where you're coming from with things getting clogged up, I was thinking mesh pots, something similar to this.









if they're too fine then maybe I'd have to switch to hydroton, or try lining them with cheesecloth or filter floss. Then tuck the pots into PVC pipes with water and air passing through them.

I signed up on this forum, looking for more info too......
http://www.backyardaquaponics.com/


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Pool to Pond aquaponics setup. Lots is oxygen in that system.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

vrb th hrb said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around the logisitics of it. I've grown indoors before, but only in soil.
> 
> The fertilizer is in the water (nitrates)
> Wouldnt it be beneficial to pack my seedlings in more fertilizer?
> Hydroton is inert, as was the substrate I used to grow with, Promix
> Alot of the ebb and flow setups i've seen dont have a filter running
> I see where you're coming from with things getting clogged up, I was thinking mesh pots, something similar to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they're too fine then maybe I'd have to switch to hydroton, or try lining them with cheesecloth or filter floss. Then tuck the pots into PVC pipes with water and air passing through them.
> 
> I signed up on this forum, looking for more info too......
> http://www.backyardaquaponics.com/


Ahh if you are using net pots then yah the eco complete may work. I thought you're filling the whole grow bed with eco complete  which would not be too fun then.

In my hydroponics setup (I use fish water to top off) which is not an aquaponics setup when I had it up and running before the tomato plants died off I used pea gravel in styrafoam cups with holes poked in them then filled the extra area around the grow bed with ~1/2 - 3/4" white lime stone pebbles as that was all I had around then.

What I did before was start my seedlings in seed trays with soil or peat pellets. Once the plants germinated and got about 2-3 leaves on them I then transplanted then (sometimes with/without the peat pellet if that was what I started the seeds with) to the cups with pea gravel.

I found that if you kept the peat pellet in the pea gravel then when the ebb/flow cycle is over the peat pellet will hold onto the moisture more then the pea gravel till the roots find thier way into the solution resourvior later. Once the roots have found thier way tot he resourvoiur I just stop using the timer for the water pump and just turn up the air stone for more oxygen into the water.

It has been running like that with the roots submerged for over ~2-3yrs now on the same plant before I jostled the roots a few months ago and must have snapped something which is why the plant died as I was cleaning and trimming back the plant then thinking of growing something else.

You could also use vermiculite and perlite mix which is what I did originally when I made my hydroponic setup but the vermiculite ended up melting down into a cleaning gunk after a while however it does hold moisture well when the ebb/flow cycles off (was using 4-6 on/off cycles a day then. Should have used like 1-2 cycles seeing as I was indoors and it's hot like summer to evap the root moisture then.).


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I don't think I posted this yet.

I like the balconey setup and also love the composting worm setup he has attached to his setup which eats the solid fish waste while returning composted goodness to the tank and with luck some new worm babies.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Nice in the fish tank underwater shot.


----------



## zfarsh

wow, such nice videos, thanks so much for posting these. Wish i had the space in my small condo...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

zfarsh said:


> wow, such nice videos, thanks so much for posting these. Wish i had the space in my small condo...


How small a condo are we talking about? Smaller then a dorm room?  I've an aquantiance that lived in a trailer in a trailer park before and had a ~30gal tank setup with lettuce, tomatos, and I think beans by his window indoors. The beauty of the system is it is totally scaleable from dorm room to a full avg 9meter diagonal size backyard to industrial sized greenhouses. I'll have to see if I can find it again or perhaps I did post it in previous links (likely in the beginning of the thread) but one guy had it so small it was like a grow box in a closet small like you see for some of those other hydroponic growers.


----------



## zfarsh

I have an idea, i have some riparium equipments such as hangers, and i thought maybe i would try groing some vegatables.

Can you guys suggest me some vegetable that are non toxic to fish, and wouldnt grow too tall, and can sustain having their roots always wet? Currently, i am only using my riparium hangers for Balcopa and another Emergent plant, might as well i try some small vegetables in them.


----------



## AquaNeko

zfarsh said:


> I have an idea, i have some riparium equipments such as hangers, and i thought maybe i would try groing some vegatables.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some vegetable that are non toxic to fish, and wouldnt grow too tall, and can sustain having their roots always wet? Currently, i am only using my riparium hangers for Balcopa and another Emergent plant, might as well i try some small vegetables in them.


Well if you pump the water into a grow bed then you don't have to worry about the roots over taking the fishes swimming space. If you plan on doing a deep-water-culture (DWC) raft method in the actual fish tank you may have to trim the roots every few months if they over take the inside of the tank.

Lettuce (used romaine in a hydroponic setup then) is a good one, basil works well (easy as hell to proprogate, snip stem, keep in water, new plant), and cherry tomatos (proprogate same as basil)

From all I've read/seen on aquaponics forums and websites so far the fish didn't seem to have any issue with anything growing.


----------



## AquaNeko

Part 1 




 Part 2

A premade kit with a DIY stand


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Love the overflow design on this mini home setup. Also a good tip about cleaning the pipes.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Solar tank heater


----------



## KevD

I wish I could find an older article on a cannabis producer in Switzerland who used Aquaponics to grow his crops. He had numerous, large, heavily stocked cichlid tanks and fed the fish nothing but the best available foods.
If I remember correctly, it was a flow-through system and he wrote that the plants only took what they needed in the way of nutrients for various stages of growth of the medicinal, magical, mystical and spiritual herb.


----------



## zfarsh

I had a few questions, hopefully you guys can help me:

1) What do you call those round rocks / sand substrate that are for the plants to grow in? Apparently, they retain the water well. They are brown in color. They are used in the video posted above. Also, where can i find the smaller ones. I went to one Hydroponic place in Mississauga, they only had the large ones, and it was 25$. I am looking for smaller sized "rocks", and in a lower quantity hopefully. Otherwise, maybe i should consider using small natural looking rocks, though it wont hold the water just as well.

2) I couldnt find that connecting piece for the drain where no seals are used, but rather 2 parts that connect and two orings are used. Where can i buy that.

3) Some people mentioned using HOB filters to grow the vegetables, can you guys post some pictures to give me ideas so i can attempt a few things. I couldnt find any on the net.


----------



## zfarsh

anyone know???


----------



## Bend201

Hey those rocks your talking about are actually expanded clay pellets i got a big bag from a hydro store out in oshawa were not to price and im still not finished the bag. the best part about them is they hold air and moisture so your roots dont rot. any plumbing parts id look at hope depot lowes or rona.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

zfarsh said:


> I had a few questions, hopefully you guys can help me:
> 
> 1) What do you call those round rocks / sand substrate that are for the plants to grow in? Apparently, they retain the water well. They are brown in color. They are used in the video posted above. Also, where can i find the smaller ones. I went to one Hydroponic place in Mississauga, they only had the large ones, and it was 25$. I am looking for smaller sized "rocks", and in a lower quantity hopefully. Otherwise, maybe i should consider using small natural looking rocks, though it wont hold the water just as well.
> 
> 2) I couldnt find that connecting piece for the drain where no seals are used, but rather 2 parts that connect and two orings are used. Where can i buy that.
> 
> 3) Some people mentioned using HOB filters to grow the vegetables, can you guys post some pictures to give me ideas so i can attempt a few things. I couldnt find any on the net.


#1. Those round lightweight rocks you speak of are Light Expanded Clay Aggragate (LECA) or commonly known by the brand name Hydroton (I've heard 2 pronounciations for this word. Both are understandable if you say it. 'hydro-ton' and 'hi-drot-ten'. IIRC it is ~$30-35 for a 50L bag.

#2. I think what you're looking for is a 'bulk head' seal. I don't think I found it at Home Depot but there have been other ways to achieve the seal as I've seen online. You might want to look for a threaded adaptor something. Best to ask the plumbing department staff and show a photo of the connection so they can work something out for you.

#3. I think what they meant was opening the lid of the HOB and filling it with gravel then putting the plant in there then trellis the plant towards the light.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

green onions.

I don't have any audio over here so I can't tell what is said. Just found it interesting.


----------



## zfarsh

can anyone suggest me water pumps for a small aquaponic system for indoors in an appartment? I have no idea where to start.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

zfarsh said:


> can anyone suggest me water pumps for a small aquaponic system for indoors in an appartment? I have no idea where to start.


For my small hydroponic setup when I still had it running (damaged roots last year and thus the end of a ~2-3yr single cherry tomato plant growing and giving me tomatos all this time ;_ in 2 Can.T K.I.S ~1.5L shoe boxes the 85gph pump I got at Home Depot worked well. So well I had to turn the flow down IIRC. That was when I was using it for ebb & flow. When the roots found thier way into the bottom reservoir I didn't use the pump anymore and just turned up the airstone and it was 'bubbleponics' till the plant died (my fault for breaking the roots moving stuff around that area).

I don't know the size of the tank you're using or the height you wish to lift the water up to. My setup had the pump lift waterup about 6 inches. Remember all the pumps can have thier flow dialed down if you want. I own 2 pumps which are a 85gph and I think a 165gph. Both from Home D. I've only used the 85gph as the other was more for well a project that has not really started yet due lack of many parts and funds for a larger scale unit so I use that 165gph for bailing water out of bins and such. Higher the GPH allows a higher water lift/travel. So if for some reason you (be it the room or building structural config ot light) want the tank in one part of the room to keep it cooler away from the sun or hide it in the closet or something and the growbed is somewhere else the higher gph allows you to push that water further away.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Purdue University.


----------



## AquaNeko

Just found this while looking at marble (self cloning) crayfish.

"Can humans eat marble crayfish?"
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110424145010AAD1Xvt

Which led me back to this page I saw a few mins ago.

http://www.marbledcrayfish.com/marbledcrayfish/Welcome.html

Apparently you can eat them which is not bad in a zombie apoc.  They eat a plant based diet IIRC which that site warned about putting them in a planted decorative tank. But they breed 400-1000 babies a few times a year so you can have about 3000 a year. 

I was thinking if you grew stuff like romaine lettuce or any stocky leafy veg you can take the cores left over after eating the leaves like with romaine and drop it back into the tank for the crays to nosh on.

Just an idea.


----------



## AquaNeko




----------



## AquaNeko

Like the backyard two teir setup.






Just some ideas for the design.


----------



## AquaNeko

Solar panel setup.






Using a 1000gal IBC tote.


----------



## AquaNeko

Aquaponics india using biogas for an orphanage. Sourcing local materials, power tools blew up and smoked up so they are using hand tools.


----------



## AquaNeko

LOL Tilapia fish getting jiggy..


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Mini fish farm kit that should fit through the door of the house and about 400gal IIRC. Like the design and something one could copy for your own use.


----------



## Fishfur

Aqua Neko.. your box is full. If you're still looking for a 5.5 G hood, PM me. That shark tank pitch is by students to local entrepreneurs, not the TV show.


----------



## work2heat

Hey guys. I've got a 4'x16'x1' table in my backyard built recently for deep water culture aquaponics. We're looking for a floatation raft to hold the lettuce, but this has proved more difficult than expected, given that most available styrofoam is coated in a flame retardant which could leak into the system. I've heard the Dow Blue Board is legit, but have not been able to find it.

Do any of you know where to find food-safe styrofoam or else other good solutions?


----------

